# An unusual request for help!



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Following my previous thread about Canine Specialist Foods I am on the prowl for more help please.

After exhaustive (read expensive) testing it appears that one of our 2 Irish Setters has CDI (Central Diabetes Insipidus), I won't bore you with the details suffice to say that this condition is very rare, (typical that one of ours should get it )

Treatment is via a drug called Desmapressin, administered via Eye Drops, so far so good. 
Our Vet said, and I quote "Wow, This is the most expensive drug based on volume that I have ever prescribed for a Dog" 
Not what you really want to hear eh? 


The drug was developed for Human use and has only been licensed for Human use but can be obtained in the UK and used for Canines.

It comes as a nasal spray (if you want an entertaining 2 hours try and dose your dog with a nasal spray....................it is not big and it is not clever ), the lid is cut off the spray and it is decanted into a dropper bottle.

So, Am I going to be able to get this drug in Portugal, if so, Do I go to the Vet or the Doctor?

I really appreciate your help.

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This site should tell you if it's available for humans in Portugal Medicamentos Genricos

Vets your going to need to contact in area your building


----------



## slave1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello,
Are you registrated in any "Centro de Saúde" and do you have any "medico de familia"?
Or maybe someone you know and has a good relationship with his " medico de familia"...

Then you explain the situation and -maybe- if he\she is a good person, he\she will describe you the medecin. You need an official doctor´s paper. Not from a particular doctor or private hospital. And ofcause as for a "generico" > it makes $$$ difference !
Then you go to the pharmacist and you pay just a percentage (I can not tell you how much this percentage will be.)
I do it when I need antibiotics for my dog. It makes a difference in my pocket.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have my dog trainer here today so will ask her...she is a veterinary nurse as well so might have ideas.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Sharon is popping by the vets this afternoon to check on it for you Rob. She is a near neighbour of yours. Will let you know the outcome or she may even pop an answer on here for you.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Sharon is popping by the vets this afternoon to check on it for you Rob. She is a near neighbour of yours. Will let you know the outcome or she may even pop an answer on here for you.


Siobhan

That is really good of you. I guess we best add this to the ever growing list of favours that I owe you in return. I look forward to having an opportunity to repay you.

Coming over in November, going to see our mutual acquaintance Marta, I will pm you and see if we cannot get together as we will be out and about travelling.

Thanks again for all the help

Rob


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

slave1 said:


> Hello,
> Are you registrated in any "Centro de Saúde" and do you have any "medico de familia"?
> Or maybe someone you know and has a good relationship with his " medico de familia"...
> 
> ...


I will try this approach as well. Thank you.

Rob


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> This site should tell you if it's available for humans in Portugal Medicamentos Genricos
> 
> Vets your going to need to contact in area your building


Thanks Canoe.

Rob


----------



## Angelic (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Rob
I am Sharon I have been helping Siobhan with her dogs. I asked my Vets for you today and they do have the drops over here but it is called Vasopressin instead. All you will need to do when you are over with your dog is to book an appointment for the Vet who will be local to you and they will be able to prescribe this medication once they have seen your dog. I would also suggest asking your UK Vets for a complete print out of your dogs medical records so you can show these to the Vets over here.
Kind regards
Sharon


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Angelic Dogs said:


> Hi Rob
> I am Sharon I have been helping Siobhan with her dogs. I asked my Vets for you today and they do have the drops over here but it is called Vasopressin instead. All you will need to do when you are over with your dog is to book an appointment for the Vet who will be local to you and they will be able to prescribe this medication once they have seen your dog. I would also suggest asking your UK Vets for a complete print out of your dogs medical records so you can show these to the Vets over here.
> Kind regards
> Sharon


Hi Sharon

Many thanks for the update. That has set my mind at rest, the actual drug is called, I believe Vasopressin, it is branded and sold in the UK as desmapressin, at an unbelievable price, If you pardon the pun, it is eye wateringly expensive.

Perhaps nearer the time we can talk about the best Veterinary practice to attend as iirc from what Siobhan said then we will be relatively local to you. (Alcobaca.....ish)
I will bring medical records for both of them. 

Thanks again

Rob


----------



## Angelic (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Rob
Glad to help feel free to contact me anytime I am in Alfeizerao not too far from Alcobaca.
Kind regards
Sharon


----------

